

Painkiller discovered in coffee that is stronger than morphine and lasts longer - greenvaio
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/painkiller-discovered-coffee-that-stronger-morphine-lasts-longer-1485238

======
CyberDildonics
No side effects? I'll be the judge of that.

